

App Camp For Girls - shawndumas
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/app-camp-for-girls

======
selenamarie
I know some of the women who have volunteered to teach and they love this
program. The kids come away with working software and produce something that
they can immediately see the value of.

There's a great quote in [http://computinged.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/playing-
the-card...](http://computinged.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/playing-the-cards-
youre-dealt-a-story-of-gt-and-htdp/) about relevance of instruction:

"Students abandon classes that they perceive as being irrelevant to them."

App Camp is obviously relevant and is targeting an age group that is
vulnerable to permanently dropping out of math and computer-related education.

------
Pxtl
I expect the operators of this kickstarter/camp will be subject to a near-
constant stream of MRA-driven hatred that only cements their conviction in the
importance of girl-only software events.

